# Heard of Terri Sidell?



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I have known Terri Slidell for a long time. I met her at PCA many years back. Later on she bred one of her girls to a stud dog I was showing bred by Jan Komaniak of Jateko standard poodles. Many years after that she bred to my silver boy quincy, Ch Whisperwind Farleys D Sir Quincy. Terri is concerned with testing, she is involved in conformation showing as well as performance.


----------

